# My garage and collection



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

After I finished uni I wanted something to take my time up, so decided that was going to finally clear all of the junk out of the garage and paint the walls, floor and get some decent storage in it.

Unfortunately no before pictures, but just imagine plain brick walls, concrete floor and rubbish EVERYWHERE!!!! 




























Walls were painted with 2/3 coats of Masonry paint and the floor was washed, sealed with PVA and given 2 coats of Epoxy garage floor paint.

The shelving was heavy duty stuff that they had at costco.

Here is my product collection:























































As you can see I favour Autoglym products, just a tiny bit :lol:

Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## speedy (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice collection mate, how much AG do you have:thumb:


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

speedy said:


> Nice collection mate, how much AG do you have:thumb:


Lol quite alot  but I have always used it and just seem to prefer it compared to items of similar cost.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Shares in AG ?? :lol:

Nice one fella :thumb:


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice, no not jealous at all...honest :<


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, you're a real AG fan then! The garage is looking good, that's how I want mines to look when it's finished, nice & bright & light 
I'm going for white masonry paint too, & dark grey floor tiles


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very tidy, you need to start buying your AG in trade sizes and saving cash !


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> Very tidy, you need to start buying your AG in trade sizes and saving cash !


as Rich says, find out who your local AG rep is, your spending waaay too much £££ on all that retail stuff


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Deanoecosse said:


> as Rich says, find out who your local AG rep is, your spending waaay too much £££ on all that retail stuff


True I guess, although a lot of the bottles I got in sets as gifts, I do want some of the trade items, like their version of APC and some of the spray bottles.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Well i am really jealous....that is a fantastic garage


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i thought he was a rep


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Davemm said:


> i thought he was a rep


Haha I really wish I was :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

You've made a lovely job of the garage mate, it looks spotless. Nice collection of goodies too 

Gary


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

garage looks great just one problem
too much washing powder and not enough beer on shelves
top job


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

all that and i cant see any EGP???

or maybe im blind?


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheesy231 said:


> all that and i cant see any EGP???
> 
> or maybe im blind?


Well he has the srp and uds aswell as the hd wax............looks like a glaring omission unless its hiding in the see through gift pouch :lol::lol::lol:
Finally, someone who likes ag as much as me


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

patmac said:


> Well he has the srp and uds aswell as the hd wax............looks like a glaring omission unless its hiding in the see through gift pouch :lol::lol::lol:
> Finally, someone who likes ag as much as me


Gotta hold my hands up and say, I ran out :tumbleweed: :lol:

Infact need to stock up on a few items, but might go for bulk this time and get some of the spray bottles


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Big collection of AG!! Never seen the clay before. Where did you get that?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice collection mate can you still get the car in te garage though ???????


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nowt wrong with AG stuff.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

very nice collection!!!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Man after my own heart with all them AG bottles,look well all lined up like that
Over the years i have been given lots of there polishes,every time i was in there concours finals i was given one of there complete kits so have built up quite a collection


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

What shelving system is that? Looks great...


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Ollie_Escort said:


> Big collection of AG!! Never seen the clay before. Where did you get that?


Got it at a Mini show in Uttoxetor last month, am very pleased with the results I got with it.



dazzlers82 said:


> nice collection mate can you still get the car in te garage though ???????


Have measured and it is do-able but would be very tight.



In a state said:


> What shelving system is that? Looks great...


Got the shelving from Costco about 5 months ago. We bought 3 units. They are pretty heavy duty and can withstand a silly amount of weight.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

very nice collection :thumb: 
autoglym hd wax come with claybar ?
i saw simoniz wash&wax my favourite shampoo .


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> very nice collection :thumb:
> autoglym hd wax come with claybar ?
> i saw simoniz wash&wax my favourite shampoo .


No mate, the claybar comes with rapid detailer, tiny bottle of SRP, blue MF cloth and them polishing cloth things.

HD comes with 2 sponge applicators and a red MF cloth.

Tbh the Simoniz is my Dad's as is the chamois and some of the other bits and bobs. I prefer AG


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have big AG collection in the past ...
I find that rinsing AutoGlym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner on a finish with SRP or EPG on leaves very little for the drying towel to do. This helps to reduce the chances of marring when drying because you just dont need to dry so much!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mmmmmm Speckled Hen in the corner (2nd Pic )


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

AG man then?

Looks cool, a nice place to work in always helps, well done


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> Mmmmmm Speckled Hen in the corner (2nd Pic )


Yes indeedy, that is the dad's, the redbull is mine lol!



ALANSHR said:


> AG man then?
> 
> Looks cool, a nice place to work in always helps, well done


Yes, always worked well with my MINI so cannot see a reason why to use anything else.

My friend is a meguiars fan, but the way I see it is: Some people like pepsi, others like coke! 

Tis a nice little work area, shame I cannot fit the car in enough to polish and wax it undercover, but oh well.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's a cracker mate, nice job.

Moving into our 'new' house tomorrow after 5 months crashing with rele's - I can't wait to have a garage that is.....

a) mine
b) not full-to-the-rafters with crap
c) tidy

Bring on the garage-organising.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

davidas said:


> Yes indeedy, that is the dad's, the redbull is mine lol!
> 
> Yes, always worked well with my MINI so cannot see a reason why to use anything else.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used to use quite a bit of AG, still use some, the only reason I moved was to get away from the dusting off the polish but it is still great value.

Still, maybe room for some other toys in the future???


----------

